# Red Cherry female swimming around frantically



## kuler22

I have a shrimp only Eheim Aquastyle tank (9 gal) that has about 8 RCS. I have had the shrimp about 3 weeks.

The water parameters are within normal range:

Amm - 0 
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 3
PH - 7.5
Temp - 75

My concern is that my one berried RCS female was swimming around frantically in the tank for about the last 30 minutes and I am not sure if that is a good breeding sign or an ominous...I am dying sign...Can someone please shed some light.

Thanks.
Jon


----------



## Boxster123

kuler22 said:


> I have a shrimp only Eheim Aquastyle tank (9 gal) that has about 8 RCS. I have had the shrimp about 3 weeks.
> 
> The water parameters are within normal range:
> 
> Amm - 0
> Nitrite - 0
> Nitrate - 3
> PH - 7.5
> Temp - 75
> 
> My concern is that my one berried RCS female was swimming around frantically in the tank for about the last 30 minutes and I am not sure if that is a good breeding sign or an ominous...I am dying sign...Can someone please shed some light.
> 
> Thanks.
> Jon


I assume your tank is fully cycle and well planted?

How did you do your water change? Drip or pour primed water directly?

What do you feed them?

If you can, check GH and TDS.

If all ok, just wait and you should see some shrimplets. RCS are very hardy. As long as you remain "constant" in your water parameters, you should be fine. Your tank is small so try not to do too big of a water change each time.

Usually my berried RCS are pretty steady nibbling at something, it's the male that are all frantically swimming around all the time.

Derek


----------



## kuler22

My tank is fully cycled but not heavily planted...some Moneywort and Moss balls. with a decorative rock (that has caverns underneath for shelter)

I usually pour 'Prime' water in a bit at a time during water changes and do about 10-20% once a week.

I did test GH and KH and my water is naturally hard about 190-200 PPM TDS

I think KH was 4 and GH 7-8. 

Based on her behaviour of sticking her tail up when she stops I would think that she is getting prepared to mate.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## randy

That's normal, some berried shrimps do that. I have observed mine doing that (various different species) and there's no ill effect. She should eventually calm down. You know, it can be tough on pregnant animals. 

I don't do large WC especially when there are berried shrimps in the tank. For neos it doesn't matter too much but in general you should avoid that. Too much WC induces them to molt, and molting while berried is dangerous (they can lose part or all of the eggs).

I only do 10% WC every 10 to 14 days at most, unless there's issue in the tank such as high NO3.


----------



## Symplicity

My CRS always swim around like crazy when there is a new molt. They are in a frenzy similar to the affects when you dose Mosura Eros. If they swim around they call it dancing.

Real warning signs are when shrimp swim directly up to the surface and then crash down to the ground. Usually a sign of high CO2 in the water. I accidently forgot to turn back on my timer and my CO2 never shut off. The following day my shrimp were gasping for air by swimming vertically to the surface and falling down again.


----------

